# Gaggia Automat Nespresso Spring



## baldgyt (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi

I recently resurrected my oldest Nespresso machine - a Gaggia automat. It makes good coffee and despite an occasional ventilate issue it has been fine. However, today whilst opening in a hurry to deal with a ventilate, I jammed the brew unit and by the time I got it out I had ended up with a spare spring. it is think spring about 1.5cm long (looks like the sort of one you get in a biro mechanism).

It clearly does something as now more coffee/water ends up in the drip tray that the cup. I guess it is was in or near the brew unit.

Long shot - anyone know or have an assembly diagram?

(I know it's old and I do have 3 other machines around but it's the principle really)


----------



## baldgyt (Feb 24, 2015)

Fairly certain that it has something to do with keeping the plunger down in the brew chamber (to keep the seal). The plunger comes up to expel the capsule when the mechanism returns to rest.

I guess that without some force to hold it down, the plunger may leak so that the brew chamber doesn't work - would explain random amounts of coffee being produced and finding a spring. But I can't work out where the spring fits.


----------



## baldgyt (Feb 24, 2015)

OK

Worked out the spring - gores behind the plastic with "Press on it" that provides the top ring to the brew unit when it is in relaxed mode.

Still leaking water so I tried cleaning and all and lubricant.

Made coffee but with still too much leakage (water forming in drip tray).

Then whilst running, brew unit missing flickered on. And now I can see no sign of the micro switch arm for detecting the brew unit so I guess it fell off (known issue in older designs I am told.).

I wonder if someone is trying to tell me something? (I do have two other newer models wrapped up and in store - it's the principle)


----------

